# Selecting breeds



## inebriatedonkey (10 mo ago)

Hi all,

I'm looking at buying my first three chickens, and wondered if I could get some advice for you on breeds. I've found two breeders nearby who are very friendly and helpful. 

One of them (Horsey Hens) recommended hybrid breeds; grey speckled, gold speckled, silver sussex, colombian black tail, bluebell, or white sussex. The other (Pipinchick) recommended a bearded silkie, pekin bantam, and a sablepoot. 

My understanding is that the hybrids will be better egg layers, the Pipinchick hens might be friendlier and better behaved. Is that accurate?

We're backyard keepers in a terraced urban area, so priority is really to get quiet, well behaved chickens. We are looking forwards to eggs (of course) but there are only two of us, so we don't really need anything too prolific,

Thanks a lot

Adam


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I would go with Horsey Hens. It sounds like their birds will be large fowl. That way you'll get full sized eggs.

Pipinchick is bantams. And that silkie? It will spend almost as much time being broody as it does laying eggs.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Pipin chick is who I would go with, personally. But I like my chickens for personality and looks, not eggs. If you want eggs, go with the other.

Both pekin bantam's (called bantam cochins here in the states) and silkies are extremely broody breeds. Broody, but extremely friendly. I can’t speak too much on the silkies but I can tell you hands down pekin bantam's will be the sweetest birds you have ever owned.


----------



## inebriatedonkey (10 mo ago)

Thanks for your advice both!


----------

